# SmokeUSum is Smokin U Sum Salmon!



## smokeusum (Jun 1, 2014)

image.jpg



__ smokeusum
__ Jun 1, 2014






I had to catch it first!!! What?! I'm a girl! Like I know the difference between a king salmon and a carp! 

I brined my little fishy for 18 hrs and it's now under the fan. I DO NOT want a hard pellicle:












image.jpg



__ smokeusum
__ Jun 1, 2014






Getting ready to fire up ole smokey with a bit of peach, pecan and a touch of cherry.

Before anyone of you die-hard salmon smokers beat me up please keep the following in mind:

I haven't done it in over a year, but I know many have asked me about it. 

I AM HEAT SMOKER in the southeast US. I don't like cold smoked, I don't do cold smoked, I'm not trying to smoke a $50 side of salmon for dip. My goal, as I've done in the past, is to produce a product that is great by itself, on a salad, for breakfast, lunch and dinner. I am not trying to create fish jerky and in no way shape or form am I trying to produce a "solid" pellicle. Please keep that in mind when prior to chastising my methods. This ain't my first day at the pit.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 2, 2014)

:popcorn......  any results yet....


----------



## smokeusum (Jun 7, 2014)

Hahahaha, it was a real long smoke ;) 












image.jpg



__ smokeusum
__ Jun 7, 2014






Skin slides right off when ya do it right :)












image.jpg



__ smokeusum
__ Jun 7, 2014






On a salad with a warm, fresh, over easy eggie, feta, bacon (duh!) and an emulsified home-made bacon infused asiago balsamic vinagertte!












image.jpg



__ smokeusum
__ Jun 7, 2014


----------



## mdboatbum (Jun 7, 2014)

smokeusum said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or a crappie and a carp for that matter :)

I totally agree with you on the hard pellicle. I'm not much for hot smoked salmon, and I can't even get my head around salmon jerky, but yours looks just about perfectly cooked. Awesome job!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 10, 2014)

Looks like your smoke turned out great! Your salad looks tasty!


----------



## leah elisheva (Jun 11, 2014)

So beautiful!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## dougmays (Jun 11, 2014)

Mdboatbum said:


> Or a crappie and a carp for that matter :)
> 
> I totally agree with you on the hard pellicle. I'm not much for hot smoked salmon, and I can't even get my head around salmon jerky, but yours looks just about perfectly cooked. Awesome job!!


I was starting to wonder if they called Crappie, Carp up in NC :)

looks amazing! most people just fry lake fish


----------



## driedstick (Jun 11, 2014)

Not a big fish fan but that does look good, Nice job 

a full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## cmayna (Jun 12, 2014)

Mdboatbum said:


> Or a crappie and a carp for that matter :)
> 
> I totally agree with you on the hard pellicle. I'm not much for hot smoked salmon, and I can't even get my head around salmon jerky, but yours looks just about perfectly cooked. Awesome job!!


Mdboatbum,

Obviously you've never tried my Salmon Jerky.  Have received way too many OMG's from lots of fellow Salmon fishermen and fisherwomen.  Such a fun snack to pass around the party boat and watch their faces.

Smokeusum, Yes I agree with others that it looks like you did a great job.


----------



## mdboatbum (Jun 15, 2014)

cmayna said:


> Mdboatbum,
> 
> Obviously you've never tried my Salmon Jerky.  Have received way too many OMG's from lots of fellow Salmon fishermen and fisherwomen.  Such a fun snack to pass around the party boat and watch their faces.
> 
> Smokeusum, Yes I agree with others that it looks like you did a great job.


Cmayna,

I didn't mean to say I think Salmon jerky is bad, I'm sure yours is a real crowd pleaser. I think part of it is that good salmon is a rare extravagance for me, so I hate to do much to it at all. I just really like the flavor and texture. I can certainly appreciate the love and effort you and others put into all the wonderful things you do with salmon, and if I had access to more of it I'd likely be trying them all.

My comment about not being able to get my head around salmon jerky was simply coming from my own limited perspective.


----------



## foamheart (Jun 15, 2014)

cmayna said:


> Mdboatbum,
> 
> Obviously you've never tried my Salmon Jerky.  Have received way too many OMG's from lots of fellow Salmon fishermen and fisherwomen.  Such a fun snack to pass around the party boat and watch their faces.
> 
> Smokeusum, Yes I agree with others that it looks like you did a great job.


Did you need my mailing address?  Again? It may be an extended comparison study so you might also throw in some Lox to cleanse the palate.


----------



## cmayna (Jun 15, 2014)

Mdboatbum said:


> Cmayna,
> 
> I didn't mean to say I think Salmon jerky is bad, I'm sure yours is a real crowd pleaser. I think part of it is that good salmon is a rare extravagance for me, so I hate to do much to it at all. I just really like the flavor and texture. I can certainly appreciate the love and effort you and others put into all the wonderful things you do with salmon, and if I had access to more of it I'd likely be trying them all.
> 
> My comment about not being able to get my head around salmon jerky was simply coming from my own limited perspective.


Thanks for the clarification.  Sorry for the misunderstanding.  I will say that the Salmon season so far this year has been devastating.  So,  I can't just make Jerky any time I want.  Hoping the season will turn around soon so the Mrs can start coming home with large limits as we have been so use to.

Foamheart,  be careful or you might need to start watching for the local postman.


----------



## mdboatbum (Jun 15, 2014)

cmayna said:


> Thanks for the clarification.  Sorry for the misunderstanding.  I will say that the Salmon season so far this year has been devastating.  So,  I can't just make Jerky any time I want.  Hoping the season will turn around soon so the Mrs can start coming home with large limits as we have been so use to.
> 
> Foamheart,  be careful or you might need to start watching for the local postman.


And I obviously wasn't referring to your salmon jerky since I made my comments before you even posted anything. Hope your season turns around and soon!


----------



## foamheart (Jun 15, 2014)

cmayna said:


> Foamheart,  be careful or you might need to start watching for the local postman.


LOL.. the Postman thinks I am strange anyway! I have not tried to dissuade him. LOL He doesn't show up yet when the meat's smoking and don't want to encourage him.


----------



## smokeusum (Jun 21, 2014)

Good salmon is a rarity here, too, well, unless your loaded... Which I am not... >:) yet. Surely with such a snobby palate I'm surely meant to be!!!


----------



## daveomak (Jun 21, 2014)

Looks good to me......  and that plate of salmon on veggies does look down-right "snobby"....   I'd dive right in and gobble it up BEFORE anyone had a chance to view it...  or ask for a bite.... or take a pic....   beautifully done......


----------



## smokeusum (Jun 22, 2014)

driedstick said:


> Not a big fish fan but that does look good, Nice job
> 
> a full smoker is a happy smoker
> 
> DS


If done correctly, its not that "fishy" - Im not a big fish fan either, but the buttery smooth flavor of a salmon (hot) smoked is truly delightful. Its a delicate flavor that is really hard to define - but I'm a serious MEAT MEANS PRIME BEEF kinda girl... its clean, not fatty and light on the palate but still load with flavor. Its like having a nice filet mignon that you slice paper thin so you can enjoy the depth of the meat...


----------

